# Truth in advertising - Too funny!



## macfixer01 (Mar 12, 2011)

Somebody has a sense of humor, or irony at least. Heres an auction for 2 Pentium Pro processor chips, currently at USD $55.00 and it includes a Rape Whistle. I kid you not!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180637532000

What's next? Maybe those fake gold leaf vial auctions will start including an extra vial filled with KY Jelly?

macfixer01


----------



## Palladium (Mar 12, 2011)

Does somebody else want to tell him or should I ? rotfl


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 12, 2011)

macfixer01 said:


> Somebody has a sense of humor, or irony at least. Heres an auction for 2 Pentium Pro processor chips, currently at USD $55.00 and it includes a Rape Whistle. I kid you not!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180637532000
> 
> ...



This auction was posted 2 or 3 days ago in the best of ebay thread.


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 12, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody has a sense of humor, or irony at least. Heres an auction for 2 Pentium Pro processor chips, currently at USD $55.00 and it includes a Rape Whistle. I kid you not!
> ...




Yup I see that now, sorry for the duplicate thread. I almost posted it under Best Of Ebay instead. If I had I'd probably have noticed it was already mentioned there. Unfortunately I haven't checked the email account where I receive notices of updated threads in a couple days. Thanks guys.

macfixer01


----------



## Lou (Mar 12, 2011)

Good lord that's funny.


----------

